# A Few New Tyler Photos



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I just got the professional photo taken at Petco in the mail. It was a freebie, so hey, I'm there.:aktion033: Here's the game. Find the white dog on the white background. :blink: That was the only background :angry: and on one other close up I got all you saw were big black eyes and nose FLOATING.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I sent it back. BTW, sorry about his hair. I didn't groom him before going. :duh oh:










Here was Tyler in the street. I think it's the long and the short of it; or the tall and the small of it. He loves white dogs. Heck he loves any dogs. The woman was trying to get her bear, uh, dog to lay down for a photo. Not so much. This could be a good caption photo!!:chili:








Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Ty, how sweet you are, you baby doll - Look at the crowd he draws! He's the best!

I love his cut!

Allie


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Tyler is absolutely handsome. I love the two dogs looking at each other. Like Tyler, Haiku has a special fondness for white dogs. Do white dogs remind them of their littermates?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Oh Ty, how sweet you are, you baby doll - Look at the crowd he draws! He's the best!
> 
> I love his cut!
> 
> Allie


Allie - thanks so much.



LitGal said:


> Tyler is absolutely handsome. I love the two dogs looking at each other. Like Tyler, Haiku has a special fondness for white dogs. Do white dogs remind them of their littermates?


I don't know what it is about it but Tyler will sit down in the street if he spies any white dog coming along at a distance so that he won't miss him or her. It's been a long time since Tyler was with his littermates but who knows. I don't know if they see their own hair when they preen themselves or what it is but he reacts to them differently than any other dog. Wonder if any of our experts knows why???


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue, I love the picture of precious Tyler:wub: he has the most beautiful eyes, gosh it makes me want to grab him and give that boy kisses all over his little face:smootch::tender: It's no wonder Sir Paul was drawn to him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is definitely "the pick of the litter"---thanks for sharing! Kitzel wants to play!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful Tyler Baby!!!
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tyler always looks adorable, imho.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He is one cute little guy! That Petco picture is fabulous!! You lucked out on that one!!!

The background looks sort of beige on my monitor and there is good contrast between Tyler and the background. I really like the effect!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Tyler is a doll! He looks ready for anything.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Tyler is so cute!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like the fur or fluff of it too.  How brave little Tyler is! 
His little portrait is so sweet even if the bg is a bit light.
Beautiful pigment and expression! I bet he's quite the attention getter!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

There's that stud muffin Tyler!! Good job getting the pet photo! I need to get some "head shots" for my fluffs too! LOL!

That pic of Tyler and the big dog is cute!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful picture of Tyler even on the white background. It's very interesting about Tyler and white dogs. Bogie also acts differently around white dogs. He is much friendlier to white dogs than dark ones.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Tyler really is a baby doll..His face melts my heart.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler is a great looking Malt for sure - those BIG eyes are fantastic! You're so fortunate to have gotten him. :wub: with a little help


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love it!!! Thre's my boyfriend! You have to get that picture of Tyler framed - it's just perfect and his expression says it all!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue, I love the picture of precious Tyler:wub: he has the most beautiful eyes, gosh it makes me want to grab him and give that boy kisses all over his little face:smootch::tender: It's no wonder Sir Paul was drawn to him.


Thanks Paula. I think it's Tyler's eyes that drew me to him originally. I saw my neighbor's Maltese that she got from a pet shop (I tried to talk her out of it) and he's got tiny little eye with kind of red around them. Just doesn't have the pop that Tyler's do. I think Tyler also has those dark circle things coming out more now. Forget what they're called...auras, halos??


edelweiss said:


> He is definitely "the pick of the litter"---thanks for sharing! Kitzel wants to play!


Thanks Sandi. He was my pick. I've seen his half sister and she's on the show circuit now. Don't know who his sibs are come to think of it.


KAG said:


> Beautiful Tyler Baby!!!
> xoxoxoxoox


Thanks Kerry. Not bad for a male.:HistericalSmiley:


Lacie's Mom said:


> Tyler always looks adorable, imho.


Lynn, when he does something wrong, I always say to him, "You're just lucky that you're so stinkin' cute."


k/c mom said:


> He is one cute little guy! That Petco picture is fabulous!! You lucked out on that one!!!
> 
> The background looks sort of beige on my monitor and there is good contrast between Tyler and the background. I really like the effect!!


Sher I did a little retouch on iPhoto to differentiate the background. The other shot was hopeless. i was trying to post it here but I couldn't get it to load. It's so light that the computer doesn't know it's an image.:w00t: BTW - I just love your fall siggie. Love the orange with their hair.:wub:


bonsmom said:


> Tyler is a doll! He looks ready for anything.


He is usually ready for anything at a second's notice. He's got lots of energy at times but he can just hang out and loll about too...like his mom.:blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

amby said:


> Tyler is so cute!!


Thanks so much Orla. He cleans up nice.


Cosy said:


> Looks like the fur or fluff of it too.  How brave little Tyler is!
> His little portrait is so sweet even if the bg is a bit light.
> Beautiful pigment and expression! I bet he's quite the attention getter!


He is pretty fearless around other dogs. I always ask first "friendly?" to which a few weeks ago a guy said to me "Him or me?" :HistericalSmiley: Then he asked me "Friendly?" and I of course answered "Him or me?" I do tend to be on the lookout for Rotts, boxers, shephards and pit bulls since I don't really trust them that much so just steer clear. He never barks at other dogs luckily.


princessre said:


> There's that stud muffin Tyler!! Good job getting the pet photo! I need to get some "head shots" for my fluffs too! LOL!
> 
> That pic of Tyler and the big dog is cute!


The picture was taken the same day as the best dressed pet contest so it was perfect. And that big dog was lying across the sidewalk near the Museum of Natural History. He was huge!! But a gentle giant.:wub:


revakb2 said:


> Beautiful picture of Tyler even on the white background. It's very interesting about Tyler and white dogs. Bogie also acts differently around white dogs. He is much friendlier to white dogs than dark ones.


I really wonder what that's all about, Reva. He totally adores the bichon next door too


Gia said:


> Tyler really is a baby doll..His face melts my heart.


Thanks Gia. He had me at woof. :wub:


Starsmom said:


> Tyler is a great looking Malt for sure - those BIG eyes are fantastic! You're so fortunate to have gotten him. :wub: with a little help


Marsha - I will never forget that your posting of his picture led me to him. I'm thankful every day. And we can both celebrate next Tuesday - a year since I got him. :hugging:


Johita said:


> Love it!!! Thre's my boyfriend! You have to get that picture of Tyler framed - it's just perfect and his expression says it all!


Edith - we have to get Aolani and Tyler together (more than the quick meeting at that walk for charity that we did). A walk down the street with them will stop traffic. The freebie was a 5x7 so I'm ready to frame. Just have to get an 8x10 of my DS's photo so he doesn't get even more jealous of Tyler than he is. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He is gorgeous, I mean handsome.:HistericalSmiley:Such a great photo and I love his cut. What a sweet boy you have there.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful photo of Tyler...hey with those eyes, no one even noticed the background.:thumbsup:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: WOW .. what beautiful eyes...:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oooh love the pics!!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Your just Mr. Photogenic Tyler! Lovey your picture!!!! Watch out for the big white dogs.....you look so little beside that gentle giant!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> He is gorgeous, I mean handsome.:HistericalSmiley:Such a great photo and I love his cut. What a sweet boy you have there.:wub:


April - I think he's got his eyes out for your two beauties.:wub::wub: Gee VTs not that far from NH.


Maglily said:


> Beautiful photo of Tyler...hey with those eyes, no one even noticed the background.:thumbsup:


Brenda - thanks. At least they airbrushed the treat crumbs that were all over the backdrop. :w00t:Tyler's not a big treat dog (though I think that Kona chicken jerky is like crack cocaine to him and he'll do anything :HistericalSmiley the photog couldn't use treats as a lure.


Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: WOW .. what beautiful eyes...:wub:


Thanks so much. I just came back from the groomer tonight keeping the hairs out of his eyes. She lives in my co-op and did some trimming and didn't even charge me. I usually pay her more than she asks because I love her so much and Tyler loves her so I didn't force the money on her (tho I tried).


bellaratamaltese said:


> oooh love the pics!!! :wub:


Thanks Stacy. I think that you were the one who posted back when I first joined about some dogs having a lot of black pigment around the eyes and now Tyler has it. 


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Your just Mr. Photogenic Tyler! Lovey your picture!!!! Watch out for the big white dogs.....you look so little beside that gentle giant!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Dianne. We're really careful about other dogs...really. There are just so many around where I live. We've 1/2 a block from a big and small dog run.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Tyler has got gorgeous eyes, they are so expressive. I wish Chachi liked other dogs. He scares every dog that comes near him with his nasty little bark:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Tyler has got gorgeous eyes, they are so expressive. I wish Chachi liked other dogs. He scares every dog that comes near him with his nasty little bark:smilie_tischkante:


Lynda - Really? I don't think I realized that in Atlanta. Maybe because I didn't have a dog with me, I didn't see (or should I say hear) that. Chachi's so adorable though -- love that little boy.:wub:
I keep wondering if Chris and Manny taking Tyler to a bunch of dog shows, since I think he was a hopeful until they realized his family jewels were missing in action :w00t: (sorry Tyler) might have conditioned Tyler not to react towards dogs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, as I see it....we're all crazy about Tyler....we all know this.


So why on earth wouldn't Paul McCartney be crazy about him too??? I mean he's only human, right? 

Oh, I hear Tiara sends her love......:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Ok, as I see it....we're all crazy about Tyler....we all know this.
> 
> 
> So why on earth wouldn't Paul McCartney be crazy about him too??? I mean he's only human, right?
> ...


Tyler says, "Heart be still." Not about Paul (uh, that was me saying that :blush but about Tiara. As Jim was unloading the pix about a half hour ago, we came across the ones from the puppy party (I had already saved them all to my Mac) and I saw the one of Tiara and said to him, "There's Tyler's girlfriend. They were so cute together." Have to have another meet up


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the subtle hues in the professional picture, and his hair is fine! And the size contrast in the second picture is so funny, I love how they're making eye contact too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awww, precious Tyler,you do have beautiful eyes.:wub: Tell Tyler we're partial to white fluffy dogs too,especially small ones. Love the picture of tiny Tyler's meet & greet with the big fluffy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen a bad picture of adorable Tyler!!! I LOVE his grooming, too ... perfection! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> I love the subtle hues in the professional picture, and his hair is fine! And the size contrast in the second picture is so funny, I love how they're making eye contact too.


Thanks Sarah. I'm happy I got a pro pic too. I wish the big guy would have cooperated with the photo. His mom was quite frustrated.


momtoboo said:


> Awww, precious Tyler,you do have beautiful eyes.:wub: Tell Tyler we're partial to white fluffy dogs too,especially small ones. Love the picture of tiny Tyler's meet & greet with the big fluffy.


Tyler's happy to hear so many of his friends feel the same about other pooches


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a bad picture of adorable Tyler!!! I LOVE his grooming, too ... perfection! :wub::wub:


Marie -- like I'd show you the bad pics. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: For every 8 pics I take I get a good one, sometimes He looks well groomed because I never go near any scissors or shaver with him. I leave it to my professional neighbor. She's great and verrry reasonable.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Tyler is such the handsome boy!! I love your petco photo..and especially Tyler's eyes. They're so warm and loving.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Tyler looks so handsome :wub: Very nicely groomed too  give him a biiiiggg hug for me :tender:

I quite like a while background for white dogs Lol. as maybe you can see in my pics.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tyler doesn't need grooming..oh my...he gets more handsome every day. :walklikeanegyptian: I like the way he's looking at the other dog, but what is the woman in the picture doing? I don't think it's you because the hair is blonde unless you saw your hairstylist and only she knows for sure.:thumbsup:

Susan, how old is Tyler now? I'm running to Petco to get a picture taken of Rocky too. What a nice pose, I love it...I don't think Rocky will stay like that for a photographer. But I'll try it! I just love that pic of cutey boy Tyler....be still my heart!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Tyler, whether the background is white, black or any other color, I think you are one handsome dude. :wub:

Love, Sprite


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a handsome fella Tyler is, i just want to snuggle him and shower him with kisses.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh the pic from Petco is adorable, and the one with the other doggie, is just too cute!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Tyler is such a handsome little boy, Sue! What a cute shot of him! 

I also like the other photo of Ty with the huge white dog! Wow, your tiny boy is really courageous!!! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AHHH I love these 2 pics Sue!!!! First of all....Tyler should be the new "it boy" for Petsmart marketing ads. What a lil stunner!!!! And the 2nd pic is hysterical. I can see Tyler thinking who is this LARGE maltese!? And the big dog thinking who is this mini version of me?! Adorable. Tyler is sooo well behaved around big dogs! WOW!!!! What a good boy!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello handsome!!!! Tyler you are the man in this photo and I love your big beautiful brown eyes!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im in love with tyler as well , such a handsome dude!! i love his eyes , his coat , everything i just wanna give him e kiss on that nose.. and the pic with the dog too cute.. ive noticed dolce likes white dogs too !! 

i definitely want to get dolce together with tyler and aolani asap before it gets freezing ..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> Tyler is such the handsome boy!! I love your petco photo..and especially Tyler's eyes. They're so warm and loving.


Thanks Andrea. That describes Tyler - warm and loving Much like Bisou I'm sure.


silverhaven said:


> Tyler looks so handsome :wub: Very nicely groomed too  give him a biiiiggg hug for me :tender:
> 
> I quite like a while background for white dogs Lol. as maybe you can see in my pics.


Maureen - I never noticed that about your siggie. I can't take my eyes off Lola so I don't even realize what background is behind her. I looooove that siggie. She looks like a little doll.:wub:


Rocky's Mom said:


> Tyler doesn't need grooming..oh my...he gets more handsome every day. :walklikeanegyptian: I like the way he's looking at the other dog, but what is the woman in the picture doing? I don't think it's you because the hair is blonde unless you saw your hairstylist and only she knows for sure.:thumbsup:
> 
> Susan, how old is Tyler now? I'm running to Petco to get a picture taken of Rocky too. What a nice pose, I love it...I don't think Rocky will stay like that for a photographer. But I'll try it! I just love that pic of cutey boy Tyler....be still my heart!:wub::wub::wub:


No it wasn't me Dianne. The dogs had been standing next to each other and I was trying to get a photo. The woman came out of the store and the dog turned to her so she was trying to get him/her to lie down. That's why she kept pointing to the ground. It never worked so I went with what I could. 

Tyler is 19 months old - his b'day is Valentine's Day. If your Petco takes pictures, take some treats that Rocky likes along with you. I was shocked that Tyler was that good. A photo would be perfect for Christmas too. You could probably bring along a holiday themed thing or outfit they could use.There were a lot of other pix too but they got rid of them :angry:When I got the bad one I wanted to sub with another but they said they couldn't access them. BTW, this was a one day set up at our Petco.It's a company that does kids and pets I think.


MaryH said:


> Tyler, whether the background is white, black or any other color, I think you are one handsome dude. :wub:
> 
> Love, Sprite


:wub::wub: Sprite, Tyler is sooooo excited to have you notice him. He told me he just might be in wuv.:wub::wub:


mysugarbears said:


> What a handsome fella Tyler is, i just want to snuggle him and shower him with kisses.:wub:


Thanks so much Debbie. He has his moments (like eating my script corners:w00t but he's a sweetie.


allheart said:


> Oh the pic from Petco is adorable, and the one with the other doggie, is just too cute!!!


Thanks Christine. It was a fun day.


Alexa said:


> Tyler is such a handsome little boy, Sue! What a cute shot of him!
> 
> I also like the other photo of Ty with the huge white dog! Wow, your tiny boy is really courageous!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thanks Alexandra. Aren't we lucky to have these guys and girls in our lives to keep us happy no matter what? Tyler must think he's a big dog since the big dogs don't phase him. They must just think there's a fly buzzing around underneath them. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> AHHH I love these 2 pics Sue!!!! First of all....Tyler should be the new "it boy" for Petsmart marketing ads. What a lil stunner!!!! And the 2nd pic is hysterical. I can see Tyler thinking who is this LARGE maltese!? And the big dog thinking who is this mini version of me?! Adorable. Tyler is sooo well behaved around big dogs! WOW!!!! What a good boy!


Thanks Tammy. You know after Tyler saw those "big dogs" (aka horses) a few weeks ago he probably thought that dog was a pony.:smrofl: I was just thinking there were all those Big Dog shirts and a whole company devoted to them (maybe out of biz by now). Too bad there isn't a Small Dogs (I run with the Small Dogs:HistericalSmiley:company.:thumbsup:


Hunter's Mom said:


> Hello handsome!!!! Tyler you are the man in this photo and I love your big beautiful brown eyes!


Thanks Erin. Tyler's heading up to be "mountain man" in Vermont today. Hoping for some fall foliage in our neck of the woods. 


uniquelovdolce said:


> im in love with tyler as well , such a handsome dude!! i love his eyes , his coat , everything i just wanna give him e kiss on that nose.. and the pic with the dog too cute.. ive noticed dolce likes white dogs too !!
> 
> i definitely want to get dolce together with tyler and aolani asap before it gets freezing ..


Oh Liza - we absolutely have to get together. NYC Meet Up is doing their Halloween contest next Sunday I think. Maybe we could all do that or else meet at some point next weekend. There's also meet the breeds then.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i could try to do the halloween contest , have to get dolce a costume first .lol sounds fun , we should get together !


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww, what a great photo! You know, Tyler just can't take a bad photo. He's one of the most photogenic dogs I've met!!! Josey and Mandy say, "mama, he's dweamy. we wub him!" I really like the Petsmart photo, it's very elegant and majestic, just like the breed. So, it really suits Tyler. 
The second photo is a hoot! Large and small, so cute! Tyler is Mr. Popular! :wub:





Snowbody said:


> Allie - thanks so much.
> 
> 
> I don't know what it is about it but Tyler will sit down in the street if he spies any white dog coming along at a distance so that he won't miss him or her. It's been a long time since Tyler was with his littermates but who knows. I don't know if they see their own hair when they preen themselves or what it is but he reacts to them differently than any other dog. Wonder if any of our experts knows why???


Susan, Cody is the same way. He loves Josey of course, but, he loves, loves, loves all other white dogs. Dogs of other colors, he's not affectionate and sweet towards them. He ignores them or will even bark at them.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Tyler is such a doll! I just love his eyes!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW!! super handsome picture ... of course, you can't go wrong with a model like Tyler <3 love his big eyes


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Tyler's face looks awesome in the pic!!!!!! One handsome guy!!:wub:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tyler looks very handsome indeed!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Sue, the pictures are great! He is a handsome little boy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i could try to do the halloween contest , have to get dolce a costume first .lol sounds fun , we should get together !


Liza - I have to make Tyler's costume. I'm attempting making him an Oreo. I got infant t-shirts that are great because they fit perfectly, snap and don't cover up his little privates Then I bought some brown foam at Michaels and will try to paint the logo and little hatch marks that the cookie has. I think I'm biting off more than I can chew. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Let's talk this week about next weekend.


suzimalteselover said:


> Awww, what a great photo! You know, Tyler just can't take a bad photo. He's one of the most photogenic dogs I've met!!! Josey and Mandy say, "mama, he's dweamy. we wub him!" I really like the Petsmart photo, it's very elegant and majestic, just like the breed. So, it really suits Tyler.
> The second photo is a hoot! Large and small, so cute! Tyler is Mr. Popular! :wub:
> 
> Susan, Cody is the same way. He loves Josey of course, but, he loves, loves, loves all other white dogs. Dogs of other colors, he's not affectionate and sweet towards them. He ignores them or will even bark at them.


Thanks Suzi. Trust me, he's taken many a bad picture but darned if I'm sharing those. I'd love to know more about the psychology of our dogs liking other dogs who they think look just like them.


donnad said:


> Tyler is such a doll! I just love his eyes!


Thanks Donna. If only they didn't get tear stains under them. A constant struggle:huh:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> WOW!! super handsome picture ... of course, you can't go wrong with a model like Tyler <3 love his big eyes


Aw Kat. That's how I feel about Snowy and Crystal too.


Maisie and Me said:


> Tyler's face looks awesome in the pic!!!!!! One handsome guy!!:wub:





Terry36 said:


> Tyler looks very handsome indeed!





coconuts said:


> Sue, the pictures are great! He is a handsome little boy!


Thanks you all - Tyler's sitting here in Vermont blushing.:blush::blush: He's such a good traveler. Gets in his car seat for the 3-1/2 hour trip and is as good as can be. Hoping to get some good fall pix with him but the foliage looked less than spectacular today. Think it was such a hot summer that leaves are drying up and dying instead of bursting into color.:angry: Who said there's no such thing as global warning?:angry:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

The same here with our leaves. I've been disappointed that they aren't turning yellow and orange they are just falling off of our trees here in Alabama.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i love Tyler pics!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> :wub::wub:





mfa said:


> i love Tyler pics!!:wub::wub:


Thanks so much Janine and Florence. I keep thinking I post way too many pix of him.:blush:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much Janine and Florence. I keep thinking I post way too many pix of him.:blush:


Susan you could never post too many pics of that handsome guy! 

I always think I do that!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I heard from my friend in NJ and she says the same thing is happening there...that's too bad, that's my favorite time of year too, I miss that. I guess I can go up to northern AZ and see the trees turning, but I always think it's prettier back there.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Tyler sure is one handsome dude! :wub: Love his pic!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Now that Tyler has a great headshot, maybe a modelling career is next?
With his celebrity pull, he will be a natural!

And the second pic is very charming!


----------

